# Can I delete this?



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

SgtPepper said:


> Drag it over to your trash bin....


How do I do that?


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

thedazzlingdexter said:


> How do I do that?


He is being facetious joking.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

thedazzlingdexter said:


> Sales/Freelance sales/Warehouse/Retail/Management/Eventplanning/Counseling/Security/Firefighting/Solor panel installation/Tree Felling/money handling/HR work/restaurant


*The largest hiccup I see is desiring to possibly claim more trades than necessary, from a resume stand point. Furthermore knowing the proper labels for these trades. Lastly understanding what trades to list on your resume, and more importantly than simply which trades and the proper name is... being able to pull out the important skills/knowledge that needs to be listed. Deciphering Job position/role from a task that is apart of a position. 

What I mean: Money Handling, as far as I know is not a position/role generally speaking, besides like CPA Accountants or a CFO or something. Money handling individually is a task however at many jobs. A task better titled/description 'Cash drawer maintenance'. But it should be listed under a relevant position, and not as a position. 

I do not suggest ever saying Sales & Freelance together. The reason is because generally most freelance work requires a service/skill that the people are contract to hire. Like they are the direct expert in many/most cases. What I mean is for example myself is an ad agent freelance. I have people pay me to tell them what, how, and to drive up their traffic, and make an ad campaign. 

Example... Which will be a tad sloppy I am not going to edit for punctuation and grammar. I am more so trying to show you title vs skills. as far as not calling a skill a title. Notice when I say photography I do not explain much. I do not have to it is implied I know what I am talking about. so for example I do handle cash in all these examples however you are only going to see it listed in one. Definitely not in my freelance or management experience as that is implied. Notice how I say key words that come up a lot in search engines in my sample.*

*Freelance Media Communications Agent: 
Business Name LLC. : May 2008-Current *<--- note it is a registered freelance business
-Photography: real estate, wedding, graduation, and boudoir
-Customized Docx & Graphics: banners, logos, business marketing materials, resume, & edit/organize process docx
-Social Content Manager: page operations, development, ad campaign, consulting/advising
-Event Coordinator: vendor/venue relations, decorator/designer, implementation, expense tracking

*Now I will skip the last two positions I held which were HR & Activity Director. Why? Because the skills from both of those roles are already in my listed positions. I am not looking to specifically highlight either for a longterm career in either. My freelance work makes up for gaps in a resume. So I just now skipped the last two positions I held in recruiting and activities and moved straight to... *

*Longterm & Behavioral Healthcare Director: 
Business Name: Dates *
-Crisis Intervention: emergency response, EMT training, CPR/First-Aid & CPI Instructor certified
-Software Administrator: facilitator/trainer
-Data Tracking: expense, retention, satisfaction, goals, etc
-Staff Management: recruitment, training, scheduling, and operations
-Marketing: community outreach, social media, event management
-Quality Control: policy compliance, audits, procedure and process implementation
-Multi Site & Client Program Management: pilot/interim facilitator, client case management

*Note I listed EMT training, this is because I prove that I registered and completed the course work, and training. However I did not get certified. I did not complete my certification.

*NOTE: I have EXTENSIVE background in mental health, a decade! I absolutely NEVER EVER list myself as counselor experience. I list my relevant certifications & training. I am not qualified to list myself with counseling. Someone with a degree in that professions is more appropriate to list that in their resume. However they are more likely to state their degree and major, and then just list their job titles. Someone like myself who has no degree in it or yourself can say, Mental Health Technician. This implies you worked under the direction of someone legally registered. Even when I did case management which is heavy mental health assessment, I simply navigated the process, and reported on results etc and mediated situations and directed them to resources. NO ONE WHO HAS NOT HAD EXTENSIVE TRAINING AND COMPLETED DEGREE should claim themselves as qualified to counsel people. 

Firefighting: Is usually actually a professions that coincides with EMT training. Because they are first responders, they usually have training & certifications. I say this because if you say you have experience in things like this you are likely to be asked if you have your... EMT, Crisis Training, and also completed CPR/First Aid Certification. You want to have all those certifications if you claim the knowledge to avoid people challenging your background. 

See how I do not list all those jack of all trades roles I performed or still do as the job title. Notice under data tracking I lists expense (that implies I handled money). Any experienced or person with a degree who is a recruiter, hr, manager etc is able to know that I handled money based on the position as it is implied. 

The other thing I want to note, when I just applied for a part time weekend entry position I did NOT bring my full resume and list all my qualifications. That is unnecessary for that kind of a role. All I say is I have customer service and administrative skills, and can learn whatever I do not know. Entry level supervisors for misc jobs just want to know the person is able to learn, be professional, and come in on time and do their job. *

*Next if you are for example applying for a warehouse position, it is best to leave unrelated positions off your resume. i.e. Tree Felling. I would just leave that off unless applying for that job. My ex husband is actually a 20 yr tree arborist. So I am highly knowledgeable about that field. Tree 'guys' tend to know who is a veteran of that field. And that role will literally NOT serve like almost any other industry on your resume. Only list if interest in potential landscaping or tree stuff. If listed just say 'Arborist Assistant' then you don't look like its making a claim to be a veteran/expert for a field you could not be with your background. 

Sales is generally a product, so saying freelance sales: almost translates to someone wanting to then ask you 'what is the product that you made'. So unless you literally invented a product yourself that you sell, is why in theory I would suggest staying away from labeling yourself 'Sales Freelance'. Now let's say you mean a service instead of a product. Generally the next question someone has is what it is you are selling? If your answering is that you are a sales consultant for another company (like Mary Kay, or maybe a Tree Service) most people in professional terms label that as, Independent Sale Consultant. Yes I understand you did not specify what it was you have sold. I just suspect the term that is accurate and will make you look more knowledgeable and professional is... Independent Sales Agent

If you meant Freelance separately from sale, you would want to establish what it is your product or service is. 

Lastly notice how I said I suck at grammar, punctuation, etc so I usually pay someone to edit that for me. Just like how people pay me to consult on somethings, I pay editors to edit me editing 🤣. Why did I note that to you? Because you were incredibly defensive to very constructive advice that Tanslaf gave ya. I think it is really important for us as humans to be okay with knowing where we fall in age and expertise and experience. And what our shortcomings are. So me I know to hire an editor. I know not to go tell an executive that I am an executive. I say what my true qualifications are, which is operations/communications. That is the level of my expertise. Why because an executive would see through my lack of experience. Just like a manager with a degree or my experience will see holes in resume building, spelling errors, etc. So like how I hire editors. Maybe consider hiring a career advisor, and someone to make you a resume that appropriately describes your qualifications.

Anyways I think Tanslaf was trying to help you. I also am. I am unsure if you appreciate constructive feedback. But even if you do not. Maybe this will help someone else someday. I just hope that you maybe just look at considering wanting to look into a career advisor to help you. So you can sound as professional as possible. *


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

0.M.I.A.0 said:


> *The largest hiccup I see is desiring to possibly claim more trades than necessary, from a resume stand point. Furthermore knowing the proper labels for these trades. Lastly understanding what trades to list on your resume, and more importantly than simply which trades and the proper name is... being able to pull out the important skills/knowledge that needs to be listed. Deciphering Job position/role from a task that is apart of a position.
> 
> What I mean: Money Handling, as far as I know is not a position/role generally speaking, besides like CPA Accountants or a CFO or something. Money handling individually is a task however at many jobs. A task better titled/description 'Cash drawer maintenance'. But it should be listed under a relevant position, and not as a position.
> 
> ...


Money handling is listed as needed for cashier, business management and bank teller. You need to know key phrases. Just like RF scanner is a phrase needed if you want to work in a warehouse. I didnt ask for help on my resume so your opinion is not at all useful. I asked specifically what job to pursue that fits the following qualifications. I do not need to know how to write a resume when I have several taylored ones. Your opinion would be helpful for someone who asked for help making a resume but itherwise its not very helpful. N9 one on yhis has claimed to be a jack of all trades. So you are awnsering a red herring. I simply listed my experiance since that question was asked.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

thedazzlingdexter said:


> Money handling is listed as needed for cashier, business management and bank teller. You need to know key phrases. Just like RF scanner is a phrase needed if you want to work in a warehouse. I didnt ask for help on my resume so your opinion is not at all useful. I asked specifically what job to pursue that fits the following qualifications. I do not need to know how to write a resume when I have several taylored ones. Your opinion would be helpful for someone who asked for help making a resume but itherwise its not very helpful. N9 one on yhis has claimed to be a jack of all trades. So you are awnsering a red herring. I simply listed my experiance since that question was asked.


But he asked you what positions OR skills you have done.

You listed 3 different kinds of things back to him... skills, job roles, and job titles

I was trying to explain the difference to you of job title, roles, and skils, and explain that it can be potentially damaging to your job potential if you confuse the differences. Which it had sounded like you did. I was not trying to ridicule you.

For example if you say you have retail management experience, that is implied you know how to handle cash. I am not trying to ridicule you. I am trying to point something out so you can avoid people questioning your credentials.

Or list yourself with specialized training like firefighting, counseling, tree felling. These 3 particular positions stood out to me as DANGEROUS to claim expertise in if you are not certified, have a degree, or completed accredited national training program. So when he asks what your skills are or position you have held. I truly am stressing to you those are all DANGEROUS positions and require EXPERTS with specific specialized training.

By all means if you have a degree in psychology, then claim yourself a counselor. But I did not get that impression. That is a DANGEROUS job they are in charge of peoples mental health and have clinical training for the job. Unless you have a degree in that you are NOT qualified to claim yourself as some counseling. I worked in healthcare for a DECADE and still do not ever say I counsel people. I shouldn't and do not. That is not what my qualifications are. I intervene and refer them to the RIGHT qualified people.

Tree Felling is rated as one of the nations number one most dangerous positions. A veteran arborist has had years of training in many faucets of tree knowledge, as well as climbing etc. However the ground guys picking up the stuff are 'assistants'

A firefighter the position I'm very familiar with due to my role in healthcare and working in conjunction with many police/fire fighters requires VERY specific TRAINING. I absolutely as a trained EMT, and certified Crisis, CPR/First Aid person with a healthcare background do not get the impression that you stated anything that states you have first responder experience. I am being this blunt to you because of how you just spoke to me.

I need to stress I was not trying to put you down, at all. I was trying to offer some suggestions that could help you with your potential. If you just adjust some wording and eliminate somethings you are saying. That was all.


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

0.M.I.A.0 said:


> But he asked you what positions OR skills you have done.
> 
> You listed 3 different kinds of things back to him... skills, job roles, and job titles
> 
> ...


Good for you. You are explaining thing that no one asked about. Please stop replaying unless you are going to awnser the question. Otherwise you are wasting your time. Since I do not really care what your opinion is about resumes. If you want to share thats great. Make your own thread. If not please awnser the auctual question. Have a nice day. Please stop hijacking the thread and make your own.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

thedazzlingdexter said:


> Good for you. You are explaining thing that no one asked about. Please stop replaying unless you are going to awnser the question. Otherwise you are wasting your time. Since I do not really care what your opinion is about resumes. If you want to share thats great. Make your own thread. If not please awnser the auctual question. Have a nice day. Please stop hijacking the thread and make your own.


I apologize if you interpret it that way. I did explain the motivation was not to solicit resume advice but to explain the importance of context. Resume was simply the example I used, as far as explaining title, role, vs skills. I will leave you alone though moving forward on this thread. I simply only replied to reiterate that I made clear in my last post that my point on context and descriptions was not about resume. I was answering a post you had about experience. And I expanded. But I understand my message was not what you want to hear.


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

0.M.I.A.0 said:


> I apologize if you interpret it that way. I did explain the motivation was not to solicit resume advice but to explain the important of context and resume was simply the example I used. I will leave you alone though moving forward on your thread. I simply only replied to reiterate that I made clear in my last post that my point on context and descriptions was not about resume. I was answering a post you had about experience. And I expanded. But I understand my message was not want you want to hear.


Stop offerin unsolicited advice. Nobody cares and you are not helping. I did not ask how ti write a resume. I already have one. I already can get a job. I asked what one would fit this type of schedule and awnsered what I have experiance in. Please go away unless you are going to awnser the real question and stop hijacking for your own motives.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

thedazzlingdexter said:


> Stop offerin unsolicited advice. Nobody cares and you are not helping. I did not ask how ti write a resume. I already have one. I already can get a job. I asked what one would fit this type of schedule and awnsered what I have experiance in. Please go away unless you are going to awnser the real question and stop hijacking for your own motives.


DUDE SERIOUSLY I TOLD YOU THAT WAS AN EXAMPLE! I apologized. I'm so fucken sick of you asking people shit and even if they apologize and explain they do not mean what you interpret it as you continuously FALSELY accuse people of stuff and draw conclusions.

I just apologized to you! I said I would exit.

*If I came back its because you clapped back and said a bunch of stupid shit to someone who just apologized. *

Jobs: Warehouse, Entry Cashier, etc which you are qualified for it sounds like while you get your education.

When every thread you ever make you direct everyone in it, maybe it is not everyone else.

Can you take any constructive input people give? Like when they say I am sorry? Or when they say they used an example. Or when they say they have good intentions?

Why do you get so defensive with almost everyone even when they say they are meaning things with good intention?


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I still think you are a mostly well meaning person, who is trying their best. I hope eventually you stop trying to direct everyone in conversations, make false assumptions, and getting so defensive to people.


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

0.M.I.A.0 said:


> DUDE SERIOUSLY I TOLD YOU THAT WAS AN EXAMPLE! I apologized. I'm so fucken sick of you asking people shit and even if they apologize and explain they do not mean what you interpret it as you continuously FALSELY accuse people of stuff and draw conclusions.
> 
> I just apologized to you! I said I would exit.
> 
> ...


Look if you want to make a thread of resumes go ahead. The question was about schedules, not resumes. Its like someone saying if they should buy a boat or a car and you explain to them how to morgage a house. Which doesnt really do anything. As they do not know which to buy. Than go off on a tagent of how delightful a morgage is.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

thedazzlingdexter said:


> Look if you want to make a thread of resumes go ahead. The question was about schedules, not resumes. Its like someone saying if they should buy a boat or a car and you explain to them how to morgage a house. Which doesnt really do anything. As they do not know which to buy. Than go off on a tagent of how delightful a morgage is.


How many times do people have to say, they apologize and had not meant to cause offense, and just meant well, I already apologized about the resume thing and had explained why I brought it up.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

This guy is so ungrateful. Maybe seek an actual professional who will counsel you about a suitable job instead of going off on people online who are trying to help. At least they will get paid to do it.


----------

